# Chicopee Man Feared Drowned Involved in $1.3 Million Embezzlement



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Chicopee Man Feared Drowned Involved in $1.3 Million Embezzlement*

*







*

CHICOPEE, MASSACHUSETTS (WWLP) - Michael O'Reilly, Chief of the F.B.I.'s Springfield Office, told 22News that 46-year-old Douglas Smith is the missing man from a weekend canoe accident on the Chicopee River. O'Reilly adds that Smith was also one of three people charged in an 86-count indictment for embezzling $1.3 million from a failed credit union in Springfield. Smith wasn't the only one charged in the case. His parents were charged in July. They all plead not guilty. Smith's body has not been found. Five divers spent six hours in the water without finding Smith Sunday. A state police helicopter also took part in the search. Chicopee Police Sergeant Roy Landry told 22News a partly submerged row boat was found near a wooded area near East Main Street. Landry said an eyewitness heard a man yelling for help and then saw an empty canoe. The search will resume Tuesday.
 
Watch the video


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Reads like a cheap detective story!!! couple million dollars missing and they cant find the body,


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

probably will turn up on a beach in Aruba.


----------

